# Thinking of buying a Boardman Bike, such a good idea?



## Brad (6 Jun 2012)

Hi guys, 

Looking to buy a new road bike for weekend rides and commuting to university from the center of town. I have been looking high and low and doing as much research as possible, coming to the conclusion that the Boardman range of bikes offer better bang for buck than their rivals Trek and Specialized at the same price point. 

Why is their such a negative aura surrounding Boardman bikes? Is there any reason why getting a 105 groupset, carbon forks and seatpost, mavic akisum rims etc for sub £800 is a BAD idea? Do they have a poor customer service reputation? I have dealt with Evans in the past and their service is next to none, so if there is a reason why I shouldn't go for the Boardman I will get my bike from them as I KNOW they will give me a service that is next to none. 

Regards, Brad


----------



## raggydoll (6 Jun 2012)

As far as I know Boardman bikes are only sold via halfords who don't have the best reputation in general as they're not a specialist bike shop. I guess it's all down to whoever builds the bike for you in the shop though.


----------



## fossala (6 Jun 2012)

IMO a lot of cyclists are so elitest that they miss bargins because they are not from the few "proper" makes.


----------



## PpPete (6 Jun 2012)

Now't wrong with Boardman bikes.... just the monkeys what sell 'em. Go for it!


----------



## Scoosh (6 Jun 2012)

There are plenty people on here who have Boardman bikes - and rate them very highly, especially 'bang for buck'. 

IIRC, their road bike range uses SRAM rather than Shame-ano or Campagnololo. I have SRAM Rival on my Condor and like it a lot .

Boardman bikes are, indeed, only sold through Halfords - and there are good Halfords branches as well as poor ones (much like any big chain store).

If you know your way around checking over a new bike (or know somebody who does), then I'd suggest you go for a Boardman and enjoy the bargain !


----------



## SquareDaff (6 Jun 2012)

I believe Boardman bikes comes pre-built - with the Halfords monkey just straightening the handlebars and putting the pedals on. Buy it from there and have it serviced at your LBS. Best of both worlds!


----------



## raggydoll (6 Jun 2012)

SquareDaff said:


> I believe Boardman bikes comes pre-built - with the Halfords monkey just straightening the handlebars and putting the pedals on. Buy it from there and have it serviced at your LBS. Best of both worlds!


 
Good point, well made!
I've been looking at boardman hybrids just today. My problem when looking at the different components is that I don't know what's good and what's not!

Do you guys think boardman would sell a lot more if they were sold in other bike chains?


----------



## fossala (6 Jun 2012)

If I remember there are 2 boardman specs. The halfords bikes that bought the name, and then the more expensive models that are acctully real "boardman" bikes.


----------



## raggydoll (6 Jun 2012)

fossala said:


> If I remember there are 2 boardman specs. The halfords bikes that bought the name, and then the more expensive models that are acctully real "boardman" bikes.


 At what model do the real boardmans kick in?


----------



## Herzog (6 Jun 2012)

raggydoll said:


> Do you guys think boardman would sell a lot more if they were sold in other bike chains?


 
It'll happen in a few years; I once read somewhere the details of the Boardman/Halfords contract and I think (?) the exclusivity ends in 2014...?


----------



## sabian92 (6 Jun 2012)

Boardman make good bikes (as do Carrera, Halford's other bike brand) it's just the morons who sell them that are the problem. Get it serviced at Evans and you'll be fine. Don't take it back for the 6 week service - they don't really do much that you can't do yourself (Takes 5 minutes to learn and if I can do it, anybody can and chances are you'll do a damn sight better job than the 16 year old "expert" who works there) and if you need more in depth work doing (like headset or bottom brackets etc) take it down to Evans.


----------



## fossala (6 Jun 2012)

raggydoll said:


> At what model do the real boardmans kick in?


Elite series IIRC. You cannot get them in halfords.


----------



## deanbmx (6 Jun 2012)

The race spec is 700 iirc, comp is 800 then the team is 900 at the moment, the team comes with carbon forks & aksium wheels.

I can only rate the boardmans, I had a comp & got a 2010 team.carbon after my comp was stolen. Can't fault them.


----------



## Brad (6 Jun 2012)

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._-Product_Details_Zone_1-_-Blank&iozone=PDPz1

That is the option I was looking at...


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2012)

I've never heard any negative comments regarding Boardman Bikes.
Their supplier Halfords however..............


----------



## Brad (6 Jun 2012)

I feel fairly competent in undertaking some of the adjustments that may need doing myself, but will get the local shop to give it the once over just to make sure! Like was said before, it seems really good value and an opportunity not to be missed.


----------



## Pauluk (6 Jun 2012)

We have two Halfords outlets here in Leicester. When I took my Carrera back to the Abby Lane branch for their second of 3 attempts to get it right they removed a Boardman from the repair stand to put my bike on. On removing the Boardman they dropped it on the floor with quite a crash (looked like a brand new bike being made ready for a now unsuspecting customer). I wouldn't use this branch again except for parts and spares and even then I wouldn't ask for advice.

The other branch at Putney Road is another matter. The guys there are very good. One of them is a very keen cycling enthusiast and knows bikes. He's always helpful and thorough and seems to be a very competent bike mechanic.

So I'm afraid Halfords are very variable and seem to like keeping up some pretense on what their capabilities are.

Most of their products are good though.


----------



## Brad (6 Jun 2012)

It seems like they have upped there price on the team bike from 799 - 899 today as well although I'm sure they fluctuate all the time. I haven't been into my local halfords store recently so next time I'm home from uni I will go and have a chat with them.


----------



## RoadBikeRecommendation (6 Jun 2012)

Not wishing to jump on the bandwagon but can't help but echo most of the sentiment here. I had a Team Carbon 2010 for nearly 2 years. A great bike but seen some scary stuff from fairly clueless Halfords mechanics, including bashing away at my loose headset with a hammer!!!!. But if you're paying minimum wage you're not going to attract the best (Lee at Westcliff store an exception to the rule).

So to sum up. Good bikes but get checked over and service elsewhere.


----------



## Brad (6 Jun 2012)

RoadBikeRecommendation said:


> Not wishing to jump on the bandwagon but can't help but echo most of the sentiment here. I had a Team Carbon 2010 for nearly 2 years. A great bike but seen some scary stuff from fairly clueless Halfords mechanics, including bashing away at my loose headset with a hammer!!!!. But if you're paying minimum wage you're not going to attract the best (Lee at Westcliff store an exception to the rule).
> 
> So to sum up. Good bikes but get checked over and service elsewhere.


 
The general feeling is that it holey depends on the store itself. Seems to be that I will purchase the bike from Halfords and get it serviced at a LBS just to be on the safe side.


----------



## rollinstok (6 Jun 2012)

Brad said:


> It seems like they have upped there price on the team bike from 799 - 899 today as well although I'm sure they fluctuate all the time. I haven't been into my local halfords store recently so next time I'm home from uni I will go and have a chat with them.


 
If you dont get any joy instore, ask for the area manager's number and speak to them
The Boardman bikes are great value but the shop staff are not always up to a decent standard


----------

